# Spouse visa - getting paid every 4 weeks?



## Mohammed7860 (May 16, 2016)

Hi there I want to apply for category A but I get paid every 4 weeks so that is 13 times a year does anyone know do the UKBA calculate by 13 months or 12 and how many payslips are required? and I work part time but I do loads of over time will they use my contract against me ?

also is it fair to ask the employer to put this in my contract that I get paid every 4 weeks?

Sorry to disturb you all been looking every where on the forum but couldn't find the answers? Thanks guys


----------



## Asad1232009 (Jan 8, 2015)

Mohammed7860 said:


> Hi there I want to apply for category A but I get paid every 4 weeks so that is 13 times a year does anyone know do the UKBA calculate by 13 months or 12 and how many payslips are required? and I work part time but I do loads of over time will they use my contract against me ?
> 
> also is it fair to ask the employer to put this in my contract that I get paid every 4 weeks?
> 
> Sorry to disturb you all been looking every where on the forum but couldn't find the answers? Thanks guys


Hi my wife was refused for this reason
i though giving 7 payslips was enough but they took the last 6 payslips (24 weeks) simply doubled and got the average annualised by that. include 7 but show how you got to that calculation give them.calculatiions for both 7 payslips and the 6 payslips to erradicate any doubt Also make sure you have 9300 in the last 6 payslips as they might refuse you. This is one of the reason my wife was refused due to them calculating as monthly and not 4 weekly. Also overtime is counted.

Good luck do you work for one of the big companies? i work for Asda and i worked for tesco both pay four weekly.


----------



## Mohammed7860 (May 16, 2016)

Asad1232009 said:


> Mohammed7860 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there I want to apply for category A but I get paid every 4 weeks so that is 13 times a year does anyone know do the UKBA calculate by 13 months or 12 and how many payslips are required? and I work part time but I do loads of over time will they use my contract against me ?
> ...



Thanks for your reply did you ask your employer to include you getting paid in your employment letter? And what do you mean by calculating the wage slips? Sorry to act a bit blonde it's early waters lol also how did you manage to win your case did appeal or did you start the case all over again 

Yes I work in asda lol


----------



## Asad1232009 (Jan 8, 2015)

Mohammed7860 said:


> Thanks for your reply did you ask your employer to include you getting paid in your employment letter? And what do you mean by calculating the wage slips? Sorry to act a bit blonde it's early waters lol also how did you manage to win your case did appeal or did you start the case all over again
> 
> Yes I work in asda lol


i sent the Appeal off i havent won it. Also i got a basi letter it just mentioned start date length permanent rate of pay contract they just confirmed this make sure it is dated mine wasn't and they refused for that eswell. You know we are paid four weekly they ask 6 months payslips 6 payslip = 24 weeks just under 6 months by 2 weeks


----------



## ILR1980 (Feb 5, 2016)

You can apply under CAT A of non salaried and make it simple by counting how much payslips ocver the 6 month period and try to calculate the average monthly salary that you have earned in last 6 month by adding 6 months salary and dividing by 6 and then multiply this with 12 to see if you satisfy the requirement ..always safe to be lil over than what is required


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

FM1.7 is in an urgent need of a rewrite to make it clear for those who are paid other than monthly, i.e. weekly, fortnightly, every 4 weeks etc. The current guidance offers no help, and ECOs seem to be arbitrary in how they process applications of those who are paid other than monthly.


----------



## ILR1980 (Feb 5, 2016)

Joppa said:


> FM1.7 is in an urgent need of a rewrite to make it clear for those who are paid other than monthly, i.e. weekly, fortnightly, every 4 weeks etc. The current guidance offers no help, and ECOs seem to be arbitrary in how they process applications of those who are paid other than monthly.


agree 

But if i was in such situation i would have count 4 weeks as one month for safe side


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

But that's not correct, is it? You shouldn't have to be earning more than the required amount simply because of the way you are paid?


----------



## ILR1980 (Feb 5, 2016)

Joppa said:


> But that's not correct, is it? You shouldn't have to be earning more than the required amount simply because of the way you are paid?


yes completely agree its not fair and correct but what else is solution at present?

either he can count how many weekly payslips cover the period of last 6 month or simply counting 4 weeks as one month if he is earning good amount..


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

We shouldn't have to do that - that's the point. UKVI must show very clearly how weekly, 4-weekly payments etc should be calculated in order to meet the financial requirement. There was a lot of uncertainty about how savings can be used to meet the adequate maintenance rule, and the guidance gave no help at all, but they have at last rewritten the relevant parts of FM1.7A to elucidate. Home Office seems to listen to professional advisors when they make representations about the rules and guidance, whereas us punters are just ignored.


----------



## Asad1232009 (Jan 8, 2015)

Joppa said:


> We shouldn't have to do that - that's the point. UKVI must show very clearly how weekly, 4-weekly payments etc should be calculated in order to meet the financial requirement. There was a lot of uncertainty about how savings can be used to meet the adequate maintenance rule, and the guidance gave no help at all, but they have at last rewritten the relevant parts of FM1.7A to elucidate. Home Office seems to listen to professional advisors when they make representations about the rules and guidance, whereas us punters are just ignored.


Joppa what do you think is the best course of action? i wrote to the Ecm and mentioned how i am paid and it is not my fault i am paid four weekly rather than monthly The Ecm manager has not responded thats £ 1700 down the drain due to their error on top i have to pay more money for them to see that there decision was wrong and a whole load of time wasted for no good reason


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

That's all you can do. Since they don't publish how THEY work out payments other than monthly, we are in the dark about how we can present our details in order to meet the requirement. Very unfair, but that's nature of the beast I'm afraid, until they come to their senses and rewrite the guidance.


----------



## Asad1232009 (Jan 8, 2015)

Joppa said:


> That's all you can do. Since they don't publish how THEY work out payments other than monthly, we are in the dark about how we can present our details in order to meet the requirement. Very unfair, but that's nature of the beast I'm afraid, until they come to their senses and rewrite the guidance.


Thank you Joppa you truly do help alot of people and your words are very valuable. I hope they do come to thier senses and take on board your points.


----------

